# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Помогите с 1С 7,7

## lergus

Есть база данных (sql) которая использовалась терминально
что мне нужно для открытия данной базы домаИ?

при стандартной установке 1с 7,7 база говорит что не может соединиться с сервером

Мне для того что бы sql ная база заработала дома надо только 1с под sql базы установить или еще сервер поднятьИИ?

----------


## reallmax

Блин а книги почитать для начала?
А так все просто, выгрузить  и загрузить.

----------


## lergus

*reallmax*, 
Есть проблема, и она нуждается в решении
Если можешь помочь (сказать куда копать что посмотреть или протомрасказать как надо) то дерзай
если нет то зачем вообще чего-то писал?

----------


## reallmax

Еще раз повторяю выгрузить и загрузить.
Если по шагам тогда: из SQL базы 1с делаешь 
Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Выгрузить данные.
Полученный файл несешь домой. 
Создаешь пустую DBF базу 1С и делаешь 
Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Загрузить данные.
Пользуешься.
Естественно все выполнять в монопольном режиме.

----------


## lergus

*reallmax*, 
Понятно
А если у меня просто папка с базой, ее можно как то заставить работать или хот контакты с нее вытянутьИИ

----------


## Люда Л

В недрах инета есть замечательный дистрибутив с названием 1CSetup27, где при установке он спрашивает какая тебе платформа нужна для SQL или DBF. У меня проблемы не возникало. Таскала домой с работы.

----------


## reallmax

Вообще без разницы под какой платформой работать с DBF базой, а "папка с базой" это не совсем понятно, либо у тебя папка с Конфигурацией (только MD файл ну и еще системные и папки пользователей) то базу данных необходимо брать с SQL-сервера. Способ у же написал. Либо это полная DBF база , тогда копируй ее полностью и подключай где надо.

----------


## lergus

походу я только скопировал папку с конфигурацией(((
то есть единственный способ как-то посмотреть данные базы дома
"Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Выгрузить данные.
Полученный файл несешь домой. "
я правильно понял
никак по другому в контакты их токто что я скопировал залезть нельзя?
просто большая папка на 300 метров неужто там толко настройкиИИ

----------


## reallmax

Неплохо посмотреть тут
http://www.script-coding.info/v77tables.html
а на 300  метров может быть все что угодно, а точнее кладр примерно 80 метров, регламентная отчетность это до бесконечности, и лог файл тоже до бесконечности. А что может скрываться за определением "контакты" вообще  непонятно, как говорится по фотографии не лечим.

----------

